# Heavy Equipment Productivity



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I currently look after 
5 - Large Residential
2 - 1 to 1.5 Acre Facilities
30 - Smaller (car wash/gas station/strip mall/dr office/plaza/resturant)
1 - Apartment Complex with 25 Town houses.

I do this all with 

Truck with wideout and ebling rear blade
Truck with mvp 
Truck with sander
Bobcat S300

They are very close and we have no problems currently completing them all before the times they are do and infact on lighter snow falls 2 to 4 inches the Truck with Mvp takes the sander and we cut a man out. I am just wondering how a tractor would fit into all this and what size tractor and blade is most effecient for me. 

Im wondering if I could run a tractor with a 10ft box to 14ft blade? and eliminate the bobcat and a truck. What size tractor? 

Do I buy new can I get used. I dont want to sell anything I would just like to add equipment and hopefully be able to then either eliminate a man, or be able to take on more.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd say your doing pretty good for 2 pick-ups and a skid...

Good luck with getting more nice contracts to make the tractor work


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Triple L;1028321 said:


> I'd say your doing pretty good for 2 pick-ups and a skid...
> 
> Good luck with getting more nice contracts to make the tractor work


Well I have a 3rd pickup but I only have 
myself and 2 other guys. 1 of the guys dad would jump in anytime if we needed him but we havent in 2 years.

What is the tractor you have with the blower?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

its just a small little deere 3720 for doing all my interals and sidewalks... Gonna try running a 7' bobcat v blade with it this coming winter doing small stuff and prepping some of the lots for me to come in and rock out with the boss and elbing saving me alot of time dinkering around...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats kinda what we do with the skid. 

He goes to 1 of the large yards and punches out in between all the lumber piles, trailers and loading docks. Squares it off sort of. I go an do the other larger yard and I can do all the docks myself just like the bobcat by having the ebling. I finish mine for 4am then head to the next big yard and everything is ready to move... he then heads on a new route thru the downtown and does condos, apartments ect and in between all the parking spots and tight spaces. My other guy plows a route and salt/sands behind us or I call in another guy to sand behind us all if its a heavier storm. We are all within a 5 mile radius.

I know NOTHING about tractors. Especially the weights and how much power you need.
I like skids but I have a single speed and its soooo slow. 

I dont know what to get / do. Its a good problem to need an expense.

I know next year I have everything I had this year, cause its all 2 year. I also know tehre might be a good amount of stuff available if I want it cause I would even pay for it.

Dean


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1028341 said:


> Thats kinda what we do with the skid.
> 
> He goes to 1 of the large yards and punches out in between all the lumber piles, trailers and loading docks. Squares it off sort of. I go an do the other larger yard and I can do all the docks myself just like the bobcat by having the ebling. I finish mine for 4am then head to the next big yard and everything is ready to move... he then heads on a new route thru the downtown and does condos, apartments ect and in between all the parking spots and tight spaces. My other guy plows a route and salt/sands behind us or I call in another guy to sand behind us all if its a heavier storm. We are all within a 5 mile radius.
> 
> ...


i think you have things well in hand, and so if you buy the tractor, the contracts well come. Good job in organizing your buisness


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I am thinking something this size?

http://www.agdealer.com/pages/view-...row=1&Act=EQUIPVIEW&listpage=/pages/index.cfm

again... I would like to bring something like this into the game and if it allowed me to expand then even better. Wheres JD?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

buckwheat_la;1028346 said:


> i think you have things well in hand, and so if you buy the tractor, the contracts well come. Good job in organizing your buisness


Thanks

if a tractor can allow me to be home earlier all washed up and sending out the bills then Im intersted. I just dont know I want a giant JD 6000 series monster in my front lot.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

it seems like you are already working pretty efficiently, do you have summer work for the tractor? I would think if you are already working that well, it may be time for another employee/sub


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

No I dont do anything in summer. I use the skid here and there in the summer for stuff around the plaza. 

but really my skid, trailer and trucks sit for the summer


I have always had a hard time with employees. I am younger and they are always older.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My biggest question is do you have a summer use for a tractor.
If not I would look at a 2 speed skid. I have a 2 speed S300 and I could not imagine running around in low all the time.
Robert


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

No use in the summer for a tractor.

2 speed skid would be $50 000.... would a tractor at 1.5x the price not out perform the skid to the equivilent. 

Toolcat then maybe?

Its the 4inch plus storms that I want to make go faster.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1028368 said:


> My biggest question is do you have a summer use for a tractor.
> If not I would look at a 2 speed skid. I have a 2 speed S300 and I could not imagine running around in low all the time.
> Robert


I would have to agree with this. We use both tractors and skids, unless you are plowing very large area's, or area's with long push's I would recommend 2 speed skids over tractors. Ours skids plow two thirds the area of our tractors and the cost half as much. I'm sure you can do the math. The new skids travel both directions in high speed which really increases productivity. Your S300 with the right tires, operator and plow will push just as much or more than the tractor you posted. My two cents anyway.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1028372 said:


> No use in the summer for a tractor.
> 
> 2 speed skid would be $50 000.... would a tractor at 1.5x the price not out perform the skid to the equivilent.
> 
> ...


A collegue of mind just picked up a brand new s300 two speed, comfort cab, acs controls, heat ac ec..... for $29500. A jd 6430 will be 65+


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a S300 single speed.
I have not priced a skid in a while perhaps I should look again.



I really dont have that many big lots. 

So Im guessing your saying this because of the weight of the tractor vs the skid correct?



Thanks in advance for any imput.

I could sell my single speed privately and get a new skid 2 speed skid.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A brand new S300 with cab and 2 speed for 29,500??? Sounds about 10k to low to be even believable.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1028377 said:


> I have a S300 single speed.
> I have not priced a skid in a while perhaps I should look again.
> 
> I really dont have that many big lots.
> ...


All I know about your business is what you have just told us but I think this is your best option. Get a fully loaded S300 with 2 speed. Put wolfpaw tires on it and a nice plow (I will be putting a 9ft Snow wolf on mine this year) and I think you will be very happy. Even with my little 8ft bobcat plow my S300 will move some snow
Robert


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

You know, I think you're right, my bad, I think it was 39500, I'll check again. Thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats still a good deal, but believable lol When I bought my 08 S300 A91 package I also bought a 80inch lp bucket with teeth, a 8ft snowplow and tire chains. My machine was a demo with 70 hours and I paid $45,000 even.
Robert


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

you know for the work you listed, a used toolcat might be the route to go. get turbo, i don't think you need high flow. I have seen them used in the low 20's. I am sure you can find a use for it in the summer around the house even...

I maintained 1.5 miles of private roads with over 200ft of total vertical during our 90 inch winter. you can even put a small salt dog in the back and salt/sand. I have a bucket, plow, sweeper, blower, and ice scraper. Just bought chains...just incase.... 

plus there is a hack that can get the machine to 25mph with taller tires....if you need to run down the road alot.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Not that im going aginst anything which has been said, but we had a sub with a skid for 2 years and I dont have a single good thing to say about skid steers... In light snowfalls, his skid with a blizzard 810SS would out plow a truck, yes i admit it... But on a heavier snowfall, 15 cm or more... A truck would make that skid steer look absolutly stupid and outplow that thing 2 to 1 easily!

I just noticed Deere came out with thier 6D series not too long ago, its like a real basic 6 series tractor you can pick up a 100hp for 55 CDN or 130hp for 57 CDN... so not too much more then a nice S300... I dont own any large tractors but sure pay attention cause alot of my competition plow with them on properties adjacent to myn...
I'd buy a tractor cause;

1 - It will out plow a skid steer, no doubt about it...
2 - Better visability
3 - More traction
4 - More road speed
5 - Resale value

Comparing a true 6430 to a skid, ya the skid is pretty much half price or better, but with these newer heavy economy tractors I think the tractor truly has the advantage... and since you already have a skid... I know what im buying, just have to get the work now... JMO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The toolcat sounds very interesting. It would be great for residentials if I were to expand also. Got me thinking guys. 

Plus it would come in handy being able to carry the blower ect for sidewalks.


----------

